Ask HN: Would it be possible to deep learn cosmic background radiation? - jlebrech
======
kleer001
What exactly are you asking?

Could a NN be trained on some parts of the map and then tested on the rest?
Sure, but why?

~~~
jlebrech
could it just learn from the cosmic radiation to further understand it.

~~~
kleer001
That's not how deep learning works as I understand. Training and testing a NN
on CBR would give you, at best, a NN with weights that was really good at
recognizing parts of the CBR. Would you be inspecting the arrangement of
weights and netowork? Would you look at other data trying to find hidden
instances of parts of CBR? In pop music or old paintings?!

Or, maybe you could expand on what you mean by learn and understand in this
instance.

